# Carte mémoire : impossible à formater ni d'écrire



## le20sur20 (11 Août 2012)

'jour !

j'ai une carte mémoire SDHC 32G formatée MS-DOS (FAT32) que je lis via lecteur  de carte (c'est la carte de ma caméra). J'aimerais pouvoir m'en servir aussi de clé usb (transporter photos, documents etc)  seulement elle est en lecture seulement et c'est en gris clair, ça semble donc impossible de le modifier. En plus je suis allé dans utilitaire de disque, impossible de la formater ! 

Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ? Je vous donnerai tous les renseignements que vous voudrez.

ps : j'ai essayé les deux positions lock de la carte car je ne sais pas dans quel sens est le lock, mais de toute façon dans les deux cas c'est pareil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2012)

Et ta camera, elle peut écrire dessus, elle ?


----------



## le20sur20 (12 Août 2012)

Oui. (je vais tacher d'être plus réactif)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------

Je viens de faire le test d'une micro SD dans un adaptateur de taille SD, lui meme introduit dans mon lecteur de carte SD USB. Meme probleme la carte est en lecture seulement. Or, quand j'utilise cette meme carte dans un adaptateur micro sd USB directement, la carte est en lecture et écriture.

J'en conclue que le problème vient de mon lecteur de carte SD USB et qu'en passant par lui, toutes les cartes seront en lecture seulement. J'ai bon? (par pitiez dites moi que j'ai faux, qu'il y a un espoir).

J'ai essayé de lire la carte via ma caméra branchée par usb, mais pareil, le périphérique (la carte memoire SD) s'afiche en lecture seulement.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Une carte SDHC formatée MS-DOS (FAT32) est en lecture/écriture, selon la position du verrou, quand elle est insérée directement dans mon MBP.

Concernant la lecture à travers de l'appareil photo / caméra, le résultat est imprévisible car ça dépend des appareils. (évoqué il y a quelques jours sur le forum).


----------



## le20sur20 (12 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> quand elle est insérée directement dans mon MBP.
> . .




J'utilise un lecteur de carte, je n'insère pas directement dans mon MBP pas de lecteur ((évoqué quelques posts plus haut)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que cette carte est bien modifiable en lecture/écriture selon la position du verrou. (quand insérée dans mon MBP)

Le problème viendrait donc de ton lecteur, pas de la carte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2012)

Une hypothèse : ton lecteur de carte, il est bien "SDHC", pas juste "SD" ?


----------



## le20sur20 (13 Août 2012)

Effectivement c'est seulement SD/MMC/RS-MMC   en usb 2.0  mais vu qu'il lit très bien ma SDHC  je pars du principe que ce n'est pas un probleme de compatibilité.
Pour le lock je crois que le déverouillage est tout le temps la position du haut comme sur cette image donc je ne pense pas m'être trompé sur l'histoire du lock, toutes mes cartes sont en position haut.
http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=SD+ca...55&start=19&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:19,i:200




J'ai essayé avec une carte SD classique, pareil, lecture seulement.   :-(

Ps : j'avais jamais remarqué que notre date de naissance était si proche. Je n'ai que 18 jours de plus que toi Pascal 77  :love::love::love::love:


----------



## le20sur20 (17 Août 2012)

up up


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2012)

À priori, à part te conseiller de tester un autre lecteur de carte, histoire de voir, je ne sais pas trop !


----------



## le20sur20 (29 Août 2012)

Merci.


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Mars 2013)

je relance ce topic car j'envisage suite au problème suscité plus haut, d'acheter un autre lecteur de carte mémoire. Cette fois, je veux absolument que ma carte fonctionne en lecture bien sur mais aussi et surtout en écriture !!!   QUe pouvez-vous me conseiller?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Cette fois, je veux absolument que ma carte fonctionne en lecture bien sur mais aussi et surtout en écriture !!!   QUe pouvez-vous me conseiller?



Rien, si une carte fonctionne en lecture mais pas en écriture, c'est qu'elle est formatée en NTFS, il suffit de la repasser en HFS+ ou en FAT32 pour pouvoir y écrire (ou alors d'installer sur le Mac un logiciel genre Paragon NTFS, qui lui permette d'écrire sur ce type de partition).


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Mars 2013)

Pourtant le formatage de ma carte est le suivant. MS-DOS (FAT32)     

cette impossibilité d'écriture ne proviendrait donc pas du formatage de la carte .....


----------



## gmaa (3 Mars 2013)

L'ergo de protection d'écriture ne serait pas sur la mauvaise position ou défectueux?


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Mars 2013)

Non ,  sur ma camera la carte enregistre parfaitement les images filmées.  voir posts 3 et 8


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Pourtant le formatage de ma carte est le suivant. MS-DOS (FAT32)
> 
> cette impossibilité d'écriture ne proviendrait donc pas du formatage de la carte .....
> 
> sur ma camera la carte enregistre parfaitement les images filmées.  voir posts 3 et 8



Que faire? changer de lecteur/addaptateur usb de carte memoire ?  Avez vous un modele  a me conseiller sur lequel je suis certain de pouvoir lire ET écrire sur ma carte? (comme une clé usb au final)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Que faire? changer de lecteur/addaptateur usb de carte memoire ?  Avez vous un modele  a me conseiller sur lequel je suis certain de pouvoir lire ET écrire sur ma carte? (comme une clé usb au final)



Je ne suis pas certain, au vu de tout ce que tu nous a décris dans le sujet que ça soit la solution. Tu nous dirais "je ne parviens pas à lire ma carte", alors peut-être, mais là, tu parviens à la lire, mais pas à l'écrire, alors que l'APN, lui, y parvient.

Bon, on va reprendre à zéro : si tu ne l'as pas déjà essayé, répare les autorisations du système sur ton Mac, et réessaie ! Si tu l'as déjà fait, alors, essaie de la formater en FAT 32 depuis l'utilitaire de disque, en passant par l'onglet "Partitionner", histoire de réécrire la table des partitions, il y a peut-être un truc dans le MBR qui ne la met en lecture/écriture que dans l'APN ?


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

Merci Pascal 77,

l'APN = camescope j'imagine ?

c'est quoi le MBR ?


Je ne peux pas formater.  premiere image carte lue par le lecteur. 2eme : lue par la camera










Je me suis rendu compte d'un truc plus hallucinant : ce ne sont pas les memes rushes selon si on lit avec le lecteur ou la camera (toutes les images pourtant tournées avec la camera). J'ai beau cherché dans l'arborescence du finder, je ne retrouve pas les images lues avec le lecteur quand j'utilise la camera et vice-versa. de pire en pire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Merci Pascal 77,
> 
> l'APN = camescope j'imagine ?
> 
> ...



Tu as gardé, la doc de ta camera ?

Il y a un truc encore plus bizarre : la SD seule : 32 Mo, dans la camera : 67 Mo 

Le MBR ? Regarde en bas à droite de tes copies d'écran ! 

J'en arrive à penser que ton camescope a de la mémoire intégrée, en plus de la carte ? De toute façon, 32 Mo sur un scope, même camé à mort, ça fait quoi ? 10 mn d'enregistrement ? moins ?


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

Je vais verifier mais je suis presque sur que tu as raison pour la memoire interne.  Cependant ça ne m'aidera en rien à ecrire sur la carte memoire.

oui j'ai la doc de la camera.


----------



## gmaa (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Un autre "truc".
As-tu un lecteur de carte SD sur USB.
C'est utile quand on n'a pas de "port" SD sur un Mac...

C'est peut-être une solution à tester.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> oui j'ai la doc de la camera.



Alors, ça serait le moment de l'éplucher, au chapitre "mémoire"


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un autre "truc".
> As-tu un lecteur de carte SD sur USB.
> C'est utile quand on n'a pas de "port" SD sur un Mac...
> ...



Je t'invite a relire avec attention le topic depuis le début car c'est ce dont il est question depuis le début.


----------



## gmaa (25 Mars 2013)

Oups... on en perd le fil...
Je m'en vais!


----------



## le20sur20 (26 Mars 2013)

bah non reste, justement c'est interessant. tu as deja vu ça toi uen carte memoire qui accepte l'ecriture insérée dans une camera mais qui la refuse dans un lecteur de carte usb ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> bah non reste, justement c'est interessant. tu as deja vu ça toi uen carte memoire qui accepte l'ecriture insérée dans une camera mais qui la refuse dans un lecteur de carte usb ?



Si ça se trouve, c'est une carte mémoire "propriétaire, c'est fait exprès ! Ils n'en parlent pas dans la doc (tome 8 pages 1268 et suivantes) ?

:rateau:


----------



## le20sur20 (26 Mars 2013)

cette carte je l'ai acheté indépendament d la camera, j'ai oublié de le preciser. c'est une kingston SDHC 32 GB


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> cette carte je l'ai acheté indépendament d la camera, j'ai oublié de le preciser. c'est une kingston SDHC 32 GB



Ah ? Le mystère s'épaissis :mouais:

Le fournisseur de la camera, il a un SAV ?


----------



## le20sur20 (27 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Le mystère s'épaissis :mouais:
> 
> Le fournisseur de la camera, il a un SAV ?




Forcement c'est une panasonic HX-DC2 dual camera

donc j'ai deux missions ?

1 - manuel  : mais je ch quoi, je lis quel chapitre?.
2- sav : je leur demande quoi , je leur dit quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> 1 - manuel  : mais je ch quoi, je lis quel chapitre?.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils n'en parlent pas dans la doc (tome 8 pages 1268 et suivantes) ?
> 
> :rateau:



Le chapitre sur la mémoire et les cartes mémoires, tiens ! 



le20sur20 a dit:


> 2- sav : je leur demande quoi , je leur dit quoi ?



Ben &#8230; La même chose qu'à nous (mais avec toutes les précisions en une seule fois), tu leur explique que tu as mis telle SDCard dans ton appareil, et que depuis, elle est impossible à effacer ou formater depuis un ordinateur !


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Avril 2013)

le mystère s'épaissit.  On vient de me preter un appareil photo reflex Nikon, j'ai utilisé ma carte mémoire. Aucun problème, ni pour enregristrer les photos, ni pour les effacer. On peut donc raisonnablement penser que le probleme ne vient pas de ma carte mémoire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> le mystère s'épaissit.  On vient de me preter un appareil photo reflex Nikon, j'ai utilisé ma carte mémoire. Aucun problème, ni pour enregristrer les photos, ni pour les effacer. On peut donc raisonnablement penser que le probleme ne vient pas de ma carte mémoire.



Je ne pense pas qu'il vienne d'elle, mais après ce que tu dis là, je pense qu'il vient du Mac ou des lecteurs de carte, tu es certain que tu n'as le problème que sur cette carte ci ?


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Avril 2013)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme avec ma carte  kingston SD 2 GO  (que je n'ai jamais utilisé avec ma caméra, donc on peut abondonner l'idée de contacter les fabriquants de la camera ou son manuel)

pour preuve














et voici mon fameux lecteur de carte

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73846604@N08/8610527254/


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> et voici mon fameux lecteur de carte
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/73846604@N08/8610527254/



Je soupçonne que c'est lui, le problème, faudrait essayer avec un autre, pour voir !


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Avril 2013)

Miracle, avec un autre lecteur de carte l'écriture est possible sur ma carte !
Mais impossible de "partitionner"  je ne peux que "effacer"  comme l'atteste les 4 premieres images :




















Et meme quand je veux effacer je ne trouve pas fat32. que me conseillez-vous pour formater/effacer cette carte (je veux qu'elle continue à marcher dans ma camera après le formatage)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

 pour partitionner, tu dois dans l'onglet "partition" remplacer "Actuel" par 1 ou n partitions.

Le format FAT32, c'est MS-DOS (FAT)

Donc, dans l'ordre : 

- onglet "effacer", effacer

- onglet "partition", remplacer "Actuel" par 1 ou n partition(s).
- choix du format : MS-DOS (FAT)
- "Options" : "Enregistrement de démarrage principal : MBR", "ok"

- "Appliquer"


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Avril 2013)

Merci Renaud31,

malheureusement, meme après avoir partiionné ma carte en FAT32, la carte reste en lecture seule dans mon lecteur de carte alors qu'il est bien en lecture et ecriture dans le lecteur de carte que j'ai emprunté pour tester.

Mon problème ne peut donc être résolu qu'en achetant un autre lecteur de carte mémoire USB.


Quand j'utilise ma camera comme lecteur de carte, connectée en usb, meme probleme, carte memoire accessible en lecture seulement.


----------



## le20sur20 (8 Mai 2013)

j'aime pas dire ça mais... j'abandonne.


----------

